# Athletes foot - Driving me mad



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

So I've had athletes foot now for a good 2 months or so, just can't seem to shake it off. I used an over the counter cream for it but it seemed to make it worse and really sore, the problem is that I go to the gym 5 days a week and have to wear work shoes all day in an office so I can't give it time to air out very often.

Any tips on how to get rid of it? Doesn't really itch or hurt much in the day but it's starting to disrupt my sleep as for some reason it gets really itchy when I go to sleep, keep waking up and it itches like hell.

Last resort I guess would be anti-biotics but I'm not a big fan of popping prescription pills unless I really have to, so would rather avoid it if possible.

Cheers!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

scratching my athletes foot (back when I had it) was one of the nicest feelings ever.

have you tried anti fungal talc as opposed to cream?


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Considered amputation?


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

murphy2010 said:


> scratching my athletes foot (back when I had it) was one of the nicest feelings ever.
> 
> have you tried anti fungal talc as opposed to cream?


You're right mate, It's so satisfying when you scratch it! Just creates a vicious circle! No I've not tried any anti funal powder yet, I did use some normal talc in my socks to try and keep it dry in the day but it ended up making the skin so sore I couldn't walk on it so I stopped and it put me off buying the anti-fungal ones but maybe I'll give it a go if it worked for you.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I get it bad, i've also got a fungal nail infection which I'll be starting tablets for soon. The tablets are hepatoxic, so no drinking or anything else throughout the course.

I used to scratch it bad until it bled, its really satisfying but better off without it!


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

I use the spray can which helps sort it. Also I'm the same in work boots all day. Try cleaning your feet at least twice a day and change your socks a couple of times too. It sorts me out when mine flairs up


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ahh ballix , Thought this was an oscar prestorious thread


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

hollisbball said:


> So I've had athletes foot now for a good 2 months or so, just can't seem to shake it off. I used an over the counter cream for it but it seemed to make it worse and really sore, the problem is that I go to the gym 5 days a week and have to wear work shoes all day in an office so I can't give it time to air out very often.
> 
> Any tips on how to get rid of it? Doesn't really itch or hurt much in the day but it's starting to disrupt my sleep as for some reason it gets really itchy when I go to sleep, keep waking up and it itches like hell.
> 
> ...


I suggest you put your trainers through the washing machine to clear as much bacteria as possible. Before and after training wash your feet throughly with hot water and soap. After washing, pad dry, use a pumice stone to remove any loose dry skin, apply a foot cream and then use a powder to coat the area. Cover with a dry clean sock.

On rest days or days off, do exactly the same but don't put a sock on. Just chill out for the day with your feet exposed to the air and let them rest.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Change your socks twice a day, wash feet twice daily and use something like lamasil one application.

Try to allow shoes/trainers to dry out sufficiently and maybe use an anti fungal spray in them before you put them on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Try wearing this gym shoes to the gym they have a name but I don't know it...the ones where ur foot fits in it and look stupid..but they are better for your feet than socks and trainers in terms of breathable...and ur itching more at night because the heat irritates it so when they get hot it starts it off...hang ur feet out of the bed..well if U can. I couldn't for fear of monsters grabbing my feet..  it's the child in me that never left lol


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Try wearing this gym shoes to the gym they have a name but I don't know it...the ones where ur foot fits in it and look stupid..but they are better for your feet than socks and trainers in terms of breathable...and ur itching more at night because the heat irritates it so when they get hot it starts it off...hang ur feet out of the bed..well if U can. I couldn't for fear of monsters grabbing my feet..  it's the child in me that never left lol


Vibram.

Or just train bare foot. I normally do, especially on leg day. Better stability, realigns postural/pronation issues


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

Muchas gracias for all the suggestions! I think I might have to stick it out for 2 weeks until I'm back in the UK, haven't got enough socks to change twice a day and I don't have a washing machine so can't wash my shoes :cursing: .

Never had it before and always thought people that moaned about it should just man up, but now I understand why!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

NO NO AND NO! nothing will help

I had mine for almost 6 months and I've tried EVERYTHING!

go to see your GP ask her/him to give you Terbinafine Hydrochloride 1% Cream used in Fungal infections £4

edit: 

and it was gone in a week !


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Spending as much time as possible with your feet exposed to the air will help no end.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Clotrimazole mate


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

I used cotton socks and the powder in work my work boots (13 hour's in Rigger boots doesn't help) and then when I showered at work dry feet well and use the cream (lamisil or something) from boots etc and reapply before bed plus flip flops in the communal showers helped me. And I try and be barefoot round the house or in flip flops.


----------

